# Soap cutter advice needed



## boondocker (Apr 3, 2016)

I am considering one of these cutters.  If anyone has experience with either of these or any other that are better than either of these, please advise.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/RED-SOAP-CUTTER-LONG.html

http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_8&products_id=20

They are close in price and design.  

Any info about the products AND the two companies would be appreciated!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 3, 2016)

You may also want to check Bud Hafner on Etsy.  His are amazing and worth every dollar.  I know he's off till the 14th due to a power tool accident but will be back soon.  I have his metal one and its a work horse.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 3, 2016)

I too bought a soap cutter from Bud. Sorry to hear he is out for the moment. His wood soap cutter is a steal at $180 shipped. Will vary based on location.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 3, 2016)

I have Bud's single wire cutter and think it's one of the best investments for this hobby I could have made. You can tell he really takes pride in his craft.

Nurture also sells the metal multi-cutters. I haven't tried theirs out, but they are an excellent company that I wouldn't hesitate to buy *anything* from.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have the tank from For Crafts Sake. I've had it for going on ten years now. It has earned it's nickname, it truly is built like a tank. I think in all the time I've had it, I've broken one wire, when I tried cutting a salt bar with it. My mistake! I can't say anything about the other cutter, but I haven't been anything but happy with the tank, for all the years I've used it. From what I can remember, they were very nice to do business with.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 5, 2016)

I watched some vids on the essential depot cutter.  Theirs have handles in the front to pull down to cut.  I wonder if this is an advantage or disadvantage?  I noticed that the back end lifted up when applying force to cut the soap.  

Does this happen with the "tank?"


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 5, 2016)

boondocker said:


> I watched some vids on the essential depot cutter.  Theirs have handles in the front to pull down to cut.  I wonder if this is an advantage or disadvantage?  I noticed that the back end lifted up when applying force to cut the soap.
> 
> Does this happen with the "tank?"



I have one of Bud Haffners metal soap cutters, and it looks just like 'the Tank'.

I have never had the back lift as I was cutting.  As for handles - I use the top bar across mine to apply pressure.  I do not think the handles are a plus or a minus.


I will say I have to support Bud.  He is great to work with - and really quick to ship.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 5, 2016)

boondocker said:


> I watched some vids on the essential depot cutter.  Theirs have handles in the front to pull down to cut.  I wonder if this is an advantage or disadvantage?  I noticed that the back end lifted up when applying force to cut the soap.
> 
> Does this happen with the "tank?"



I haven't seen the video, so can't be 100% sure what you're referring to, but nothing on the tank lifts while cutting. There are no handles, just the bar across the front. Works great.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I haven't seen the video, so can't be 100% sure what you're referring to, but nothing on the tank lifts while cutting. There are no handles, just the bar across the front. Works great.



I wonder if the weight has anything to do with it.  The ED one is only 11 lb.  How heavy is yours?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2016)

I bet my Bud cutter is 15-17 lbs.  It's a heavy bugger.  I could be wrong....might have to weigh it when I get home from work.  I too use the cross bar to push it down.  Works great.  The only downside I could see with the handles is taking up more space.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I haven't seen the video, so can't be 100% sure what you're referring to, but nothing on the tank lifts while cutting. There are no handles, just the bar across the front. Works great.



Would you possibly considering posting some photos of the "tank" from several angles?  The one picture on the site is so small, that I could not get much detail from it.



shunt2011 said:


> I bet my Bud cutter is 15-17 lbs.  It's a heavy bugger.  I could be wrong....might have to weigh it when I get home from work.  I too use the cross bar to push it down.  Works great.  The only downside I could see with the handles is taking up more space.



Would you have a link to the metal one by Bud?  All I saw were wood ones.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2016)

boondocker said:


> Would you possibly considering posting some photos of the "tank" from several angles?  The one picture on the site is so small, that I could not get much detail from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't post a link but here's a picture of mine. 



He may not have it posted until he returns.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I can't post a link but here's a picture of mine. View attachment 20365
> 
> 
> He may not have it posted until he returns.



Thank you!!  This is bud's, correct?  What is the price on his?  

I see that this one does not shave off the ends like the ED one does.  Is it necessary to cut off the ends?  I would think that it would make for a nicer end pieces....but then there would be some waste....


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 6, 2016)

I always put my loaf so that the ends are cut at about 1/2 a bar.  I keep these for myself or cut them on half and give them as samples.  Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2016)

266.52 with shipping.  I have no end pieces. I get 16 bars at 1 1/8".  I use the nurture silicone lined wood molds.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

How much do your bars weigh?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2016)

They are about 5.5 oz. before cure. I cure 6.weeks.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 6, 2016)

The main difference between the essential depot cutters and bud's (both his metal one and his multi timber ones) is that the essential depot ones cut at 1 inch. No other choice. 

You can choose a the thickness that you want with bud from 1"- 1 1/2"

Soap shrinks and I have found that a 2" bar reduces by just under 1/4 of an inch. (About 3-4mm). That makes the bar too thin for me. You might like that, others do but that is the big difference between the cutters. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/229593688/metal-soap-cutter


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The main difference between the essential depot cutters and bud's (both his metal one and his multi timber ones) is that the essential depot ones cut at 1 inch. No other choice.
> 
> You can choose a the thickness that you want with bud from 1"- 1 1/2"
> 
> ...




Oh...!  So I guess a 1" bar would shrink 1/8".


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 7, 2016)

boondocker said:


> Oh...!  So I guess a 1" bar would shrink 1/8".



About that because it seems to depend on the recipe and water discount in the beginning.


----------

